# wlan0 link is not ready

## gotangentoo

i have been trying to fix the wireless card for weeks now, i am using ndiswrapper currently, loaded ndiswrpper successfully, but when i tried to connect i am getting a (8B2A) error

# iwconfig wlan0 essid my_essid

# iwconfig wlan0 key s:my_ascii_password

Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :

    SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument.

thanks for your reply.Last edited by gotangentoo on Fri May 27, 2011 6:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gotangentoo

hmm, i realize in dmesg 

[20671.016818] ndiswrapper version 1.56 loaded (smp=no, preempt=no)

[20671.211526] ndiswrapper: driver bcmwl5 (Broadcom,10/12/2006, 4.100.15.5) loaded

[20671.211844] ndiswrapper 0000:02:01.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKE] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

[20671.220564] ndiswrapper: using IRQ 10

[20671.727733] wlan0: ethernet device 00:11:f5:09:9c:e0 using NDIS driver: bcmwl5, version: 0x4640f05, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: 'NDIS Network Adapter', 14E4:4324.5.conf

[20671.727767] wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK

...

[21211.781526] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

----------

## comprookie2000

Please post;

```

lspci | grep -i Network

```

----------

